# Don't know what to do anymore!



## S0PH13 (Oct 22, 2015)

Hello,

I don't really understand what to do on here but heres my story!

Everything was absolutely fine until I turned 15. At the time I was speaking to a boy I liked and we decided to meet up! On the day I met him I was so nervous that I drank pretty much a whole bottle of vodka! The next day my stomach was horrendous which is understandable but it didn't stop from then! It's been almost 3 years now (I'm almost 18) and it just gets worse everyday! I let it take over my life and working is so hard for me! My boss is extremely angry with me that I haven't been in work and it's so hard when no one understands! I literally know of no one who deals with this! I feel that life is really unfair and I feel like it's my fault by drinking too much! But I just want it to go away! I've had 2 colonoscopies at 17! Everything is fine! I've been put on so many tablets that don't work! The only thing that works for me is Imodium and I think I'm becoming immune to that aswell and take way more than I should! I'm struggling so much to live like this and it's not my only problem! I also have under active thyroid, psoriasis, I've gained weight, anxiety, depression and I can't take it anymore!

Is anybody dealing with these things too? I've tried diets! I've tried everything and just need some help or someone to talk to! My life is hell and I'm beginning to give up hope! I feel like I'm too young to have these problems and need to realise that I'm not alone but haven't spoken to anyone but my family and my doctor about this in 3 years! So now it's time that I speak to someone who understands!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## malynn (Oct 20, 2015)

You are too young to give up. DON'T. I have had IBS-D, depression, weight gain and staying in the bed most of the time for the last 16 years. I get really down and then I realize everyday is new and I can certainly learn new things. Start getting info on this site, ask questions, search the net and don't be afraid to ask any question. KNOWLEDGE IS POWER. I pray a lot. You are not to blame for your situation-don't get stuck there. Keep seeking knowledge and answers and be willing to try new things. God Bless!!


----------



## S0PH13 (Oct 22, 2015)

It's nice to know that I'm not the only one going through this! Although I wish no one at all would have to go through it! I'll keep trying and hopefully I can get it sorted soon, or at least controlled! It does worry me when people say they have been going through this for about 20 years and I've only been going through it for 3! thank you for the reply!


----------

